# Doujin - Teaser Page



## Buraddo (Aug 8, 2009)

Description & info & what not can be found here:
DA link:
*Battlerek* vs. Mastercilander (3-2)

Doing this was hard. >->


----------



## mushrooshi (Aug 8, 2009)

Doujin? As in hentai?


----------



## Buraddo (Aug 8, 2009)

mushrooshi said:


> Doujin? As in hentai?



No...
As in... fan manga, lol.

Don't tell me it means hentai? Wikipedia didn't state that at all. xD


----------



## razieel (Aug 8, 2009)

Buraddo said:


> No...
> As in... fan manga, lol.
> 
> Don't tell me it means hentai? Wikipedia didn't state that at all. xD



Doujinshis are self published mangas, usually fan mangas of already existing characters/story lines - absolutely not limited to sexual content although there are quite a few that are oriented that way. 

The first panel is really stunning and the characters are very Kishi-like. Looking forward to the whole deal


----------



## Alice (Aug 8, 2009)

Amazing piece. Your style is very Kishi-like too. I'm looking forward to see more of your works :3


----------



## naruto7747 (Aug 8, 2009)

wow, apart from a few lines your drawing is just like the manga! you did an especially good job on the background in the first panel. if u know how maybe u could use a graphics program like photoshop to copy and paste some of that background stuff into the other panels because they seem a bit empty. this is really inspiring, i hope i can be as good as you one day!! ( i too want to make a fan comic. this is why i practice drawing naruto every day but im not good yet)


----------



## Psi Factor (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow amazing. For a moment I thought I was looking at the real manga panel. Wonderful


----------



## Buraddo (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks a bunch, guys!


----------

